# New to FET Can anyone help?



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello to you all, I'm sure I've spoke to a few of you before whilst been on FF throughout the year but it's now time for my last go with FET.

As I'm new to this i'm hoping some of you maybe able to guide me with reference to foods to eat to help lining, drinks, do's & don't's! 
(are they the same as fresh ICSI?) 

I have 2 day3 embies in the freezer, one of which (the nurse said yesterday) will prob perish as it de-graded much more just upon freezing and I have 2 blasts which are goodish quality a 4AA & 4BB. 

We have decided to thaw the two embies first and see if we can get them to blast (not hopeful) and then fall back on the blasts least then the freezer is bare and I'll feel like I've given it my best shot.

I'm really anxious and scared about FET.. like some of you the fear that they don't thaw is really frightening and worrying me already    to think I'll have gone through all the ups and downs of the drugs only to be told there's not one to transfer will totally wipe me out.

I'm going to have a few Reiki sessions and before & after ET a few Acupuncture sessions but other than that I've got to try and keep myself busy and distracted! (well we live in hope!!   )

I'm due to start DR on 8th November... Bring on the headaches!!    Do any of you have a miracle cure for them?? Also my nurse has said that the Progynova (Oestrogen) tablets can make you very nausea... More joy to look forward to    Can any of you back this up? She did say I could divid them throughtou the day... Whats your thoughts?

Anyway if any of you can throw any words of wisdom my way i'd be very grateful.. foods, drinks etc etc.

Thank you 
Hx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya hun,

welcome to the world of FET.. it sounds like youve got some lovely snow babies there waiting for you!!!

So... you know what d/regging is like... headaches! Ugh! But for FET we take Oestrogen... i can honestly say i didnt have any side affects from this and i was on 3 x 2mg a day. The only unpleasant part i had was the progestrogen support... i had Utrogestan pessaries and was on 2 x 100mg in the am and 2x 100mg in the pm. The white gunk left is very unpleasant! My cure for headaches is lots of fluids.

They reconmend the usual healthy diet and foods to promote a nice thick lining, some suggested brazil nuts and pineapple juice but i cant stand either so didnt have them!

The whole FET process, for Me, felt quite easy and symptom free (besides headaches!) but i know we all react differently. As you can see from my ticker...im 13 wks pregnant from my 3 day old frozen emby so FET does works for many!

Good luck... try not to worry about it all until it happens! (thats my motto anyways!)

k


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi  

I didn't eat or drink anything in particular, just made sure I was eating healthily ish, no caffeine, no alcohol. I didn't even drink pineapple juice or eat brazil nuts this time round   what a rebel!
I didn't get any headaches when I down regged this time for some reason but I remember last time I used one of the sticks you rub on your temples and that helped a bit.
I was on 3xprogynova daily and I didn't suffer from nausea at all you'll be pleased to hear, just keep the information leaflet in the box and don't read it or you'll start imagining all sorts of symptoms!
It was quite interesting starting the pessaries a few days before the transfer as I could see what aches and pains they were giving me and what was new once the embryos were back.
I think the thawing is the most nerve wracking time but you just have to have faith in them, I don't think they would have frozen your wee one if it wasn't of good enough quality so fingers crossed it thaws just fine   remember though it's common for them to lose a couple of cells so don't worry if they mention that. Mine were thawed the morning before transfer so not only did I know they'd survived, they'd also begun dividing again. Just depends on the hospital as to when they thaw them.
Best of luck xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG thank you both for putting my mind at rest and giving the positive vibe once again.

And CONGRATS to you both.. it's so wonderful to hear from ladies who FET has worked for and i'm overjoyed that the cycle worked so well for you both.

Yeah I don't really like Brazil nuts although I do like pinapple juice mixed with some fizzy water so maybe I could try that.. I recall somewhere that they say to use was it from concentrate or not!? can't recall and that's why last time I kept clear of it. 

Oh I do hope I don't have the headaches this time but I recall on my first ever cycle back in December last year tha I also fell poorly with a cold whilst DR on long protocol so that's prob why i'm dreading it even more! My other two cycles i've done Flare protocol so as soon as I start Buserelin by day 3 i'm on Menopur so counter acts the other out in some way.

I shall defo my one of those forehead sticks though and keep my water intake high. 

I had my last glass of vino on Sunday as I want to try and be healthy once again.. I say TRY! I stopped having caffine drinks over a year and half ago now.. It's all de-caf (tea mainly) which is still not great but can't be without my cuppa and lots of water of a night.. mind you it's a non stop peeing session then. 

I seem to be on quite a high amount of Oestrogen 6 tablets a day 12mg each?!?!? katena.. you were only on 3x 2mg a day... how bizarre I best check that my clinic's got that right!

Yep the pessaries are somewhat a delight! I used to use the back door as it was less messy but as I'll be taking 3 this time I think i'll do the morning & evening ones in the front and the lunch time one in the back door!!     Did you do yours in the front from day 1? Are you still on them now? I recall the nurse saying yesterday that if I get a positive test then you continue of the pessaries and tablets for a fair few weeks! eeeerrrrghhhhhhh!

xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a front door girl     I lay down for 30 mins afterwards them go for a wee and wipe any excess casing away, nice   yep, you should stay on them until 12 ish weeks.
I didn't expect the tx to work so I was mighty surprised when it did, still early days though   that's why I wasn't bothering to do the pineapple and brazil nuts! 
Do you have lining issues is that why you're on a higher dose maybe? Definitely check with the clinic though xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not aware of any lining issues! I'll ask my clinic and see what they say when I've got the drugs. 

It's crazy isn't it how we all pray for a BFP then we have to pray that all is well for 9 months and beyond!

I won't have time to lie down for 30 mins after insertion!! Oh the joys.. I guess I'll have to see how things pan out.

Thank you once again x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just to let you know that I had 3 frosties and I was terrified that none of them would survive the thaw and I wouldn't have any to transfer.  In the end all 3 survived and we sadly had to let the poorest embie perish.  As they wouldn't put 3 back and my clinic wont freeze just 1.

Good luck.
Stacey


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

I was a front door girl and just put up with the mess! I too had a lie down for 30 mins then pee'd and wiped.lol

6x12mg does sound high... But everyone is different I guess?!

Finally finished all drugs just after 12 wks... My clinic gave me a guidance sheet on reducing them, they don't recommend going 'cold turkey'. So glad they're done though!

K
Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

Just to say that I also was on 2mg x 3 times a day of the prgynova.  I didn't suffer nausea but struggled a bit with my endo.  I started the pessaries about 10 days after the tablets and they were twice a day and I am also a front door girl!    I wa stold that I would need to continue them until 12 weeks if successful.  Congrats on your frosties.  Sound great.  Isn't 4AA the highest for a blast?

Congrats to the other ladies who have had successful FETs.

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

sugarpielaura.. Thank you for your post, i think I've worked it out!! DOH.. The tablets are 2mg each and as i'm taking 6 that equals to 12.. saying that most of you only had 6mg in total.. I shall be asking the drug company when they call me to arrange delivery. 

I think I'm going to try the front door this time if I insert after my shower... oooh the mess is something i'm really not looking forward too. I think a 5AA is the highest.. just hope & pray they thaw and then do their bit for me.

katena.. OMG 12 weeks.. did you have to pay for all the drugs for that length of time? God that's a downside to it all.. Well it's not but you now what I mean   

staceysm.. Woooho well done your embies.. that's fab news. Such a shame you had to loose one, I think that's really bad as it's your bean and you pay for the freezing (if your like me & private you do). God Bless you 

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

staceysm.. Sorry muffin I've just read your signature. My god that must be the worst getting all excited only to have your little bean taken away... So sorry Stacey xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

Yep... We had to pay for the drugs in 2/3 week amounts... Only cos my clinic would only give me a private prescription for that amount. So in total is was nearly another £100 for my amounts. I still have 3 lots of oestrogen left so they obviously over ordered them! What a waste!

The key to front door pessaries is to lie down for 30 mins after. Youl always get some mess... It's usually the shell coming out! :-(

Good luck sweetie 

X


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I was the same.  I would put the pessaries in and then lie down for 30 mins.  Helped a bit with the mess I think.

xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Me for the morning and evening ones and the ones where I couldn't lie down I just used a liner. I also bought loads of cheap pants so I could throw them away afterwards. x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha ha ha BerryChelt74 strange you say that I've been to Asda today and brought 2 packs of cheapy draws and bloomin panty liners! God I've not used them for a wee while

I'm going to try the lie down after insertion well morning & evening and i'll just go for the back door action on the luch time session.. the joys of IVF   

katena.. madness that they give you the amounts you pay and your left over with some which you can't do anything with! Crazy xx


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi HBK

I remember you from previous threads and yippee welcome to FET!!! As you can see from my signature, ive had one failed (natural) FET and one failed fresh ICSI and one BFP from FET!!!

Just wanted to say, when you get your BFP its worth talking to your GP - mine have given me an NHS prescription for my progynova and bum bullets so I didnt have to pay provate proces (my clinic suggested it!!)

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

RubyRuby

Hello I remember you too.. thank you and may I say Congratulations.. what wonderful news.

May I ask you one little question did you take anything different with the medicated FET, i mean drugs or anything? as i'm not sure what else I can take. 

I'm going to take baby asprin and you know the progynova how many did you take daily and how many now? Did you have any side affects? 

I was hoping the clinic would try me on some other drug but Nooo just the same old!!! 

Oh as for bum bullets did you do the back or front door? I'm thinking of a bit of both!! ha ha ha 

Thank you and congrats once again xx


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks HBK. All I can say is don't give up hope. FET can work. My consultant said if embryo survives thaw it's same as a fresh cycle!

I started on 1mg daily and slowly built up and now on 3x 2mg daily up until 12 weeks. All I take alongside ivf meds is 1000mg omega 3 fish oil (from body not liver) with dha and EPA and Zita West's fertility vits 3x daily. Now on 0-12 weeks pregnant vits 3 x daily. I cut out all caffeine. I didn't give up alcohol completely and had a couple of glasses of wine every now and again but stopped after transfer. Oh and I have reflexology weekly (moreso following et in 2ww).

As for bum bullets I always use front door and lie down for minimum of 30 mins after!!

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Ruby, I'm going to ask my clinic why i'm on 6 tablets rather than the norm of 3! I did wonder if it's because I have to have high dose of every as I'm classed as a poor responder! Mmmh that could be the reason I guess.

I've been thinking of doing reflexology this time rather than Reiki but I'm not sure where to find a good one by one.. I could pay for session and they be bloomin rubbish.. I will ask about though as I'm ready to try anything different this time round. 

I may also get some omega 3 fish oil pills.. Might be a trip to Asda later and stock up!!

How many weeks pregnany are you now? When will be your first scan? So thrilled for you.. Must be the most exciting yet nervous time ever I shall be    for a healthy 9 months for you x


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks HBK - im approx 5.5 weeks now if I have worked it out right.  Got my scan on 18th when i should be nearly 8 weeks - im very excited but also petrified of there being nothing there when we get scanned!!

I did a lot of research on reflexology and found a fertility specialised one (20 mins drive away).  Its worth spending time doing it.  For me it relaxed me more than anything else - something I find incredibly ahrd to do.  I had acupuncture for my natural FET and hated it.  Everyone's different

xxx


----------



## Rojakhan (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Ladies,


Rubyruby,


----------



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone
Wasnt sure where to post this, thought you all seemed knowledgeable about FET so would try here. I have just had my 3rd fresh IVF, and they put two top grade day 5 blastocysts back, did my test yesterday and was negative . However they did freeze 5, so all is not lost. 
I was just wondering if anyone knows of anybody who has had a failed fresh blast et, going on to have a successful frozen blast et? 
It just seems that this was my best chance, as the embryologist went on and on about how great my two embryos were to the point that they nearly only put one back, I insisted on two, and yet neither took, I just dont get it. 
The only time I have ever been pregnant was on my 2nd fresh IVF using day 3 embryos, 2 put back, one fair one poor. So maybe I should skip the frozen cycle and have a fresh one, using day 3 embryos, I just feel like the FET can't work. 
Help please...


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

whensitmyturn

I'm in the same boat as you. I have had two fresh ICSI cycles bith BFN. On my second ICSI I got 4 top grade blasts and had two placed back and my cons, nurse & embrol only wanted me to have 1 as they were so good but I insisted on two and that turned out BFN!

I have two day 3 embies & two 5 day blasts in the freezer and I questioned the same to myself, as if they were so tope qual why didn't they implant and give me the BFP I've been waiting so long for and if they didn't work fresh and & why would it work from, frozen.

So far I've not come to the answer but I can say that there a quite a few ladies on FF & Fertility Zone that have had multiple failed IVF & ICSI cycles but then it's worked with FET.. bizarre but there are the stories out there so don't give up hope and if I was in your shoes I would go with FET and use your blasts as there is proof it can work.. trust me x

x


----------



## whensitmyturn? (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks hbkmorris, I think we will use the frozen ones 1st, its common sense I guess, it just seemed like it would really work this time. I'm getting a bit cynical in my old age...but need to stay positive. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi both

I had failed ICSI and this is my 2nd and final fet from this cycle. I was convinced it wouldn't work and look at me now! I believe fet puts far less stress on your body with no ec and no stimms and I truly believe that plays a factor in success xxx


----------



## hopefullass (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi hope you dont mind me joining.
Will be using my 1 frostie which is a blasto...scared that it wont make the thaw.
This is my last attempt.....fingers crossed third time lucky.

Do you take drugs like fresh ivf cycles?


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hopefullass

It depends on whether you are having a natural FET or a medicated one.  I have had a medicated one and I take 3 HRT tablets a day, a few cetrotide injections and then the pessaries.

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

hopefullass.. I remember you from the fresh thread.. I'm due to start medicated FET on 8th November, Buserelin HRT pills x 6 and then the pessaries.. The joys!!

Sugarpielaura.. Isn't it bizarre that different clinics do different protocols.. When are you starting?

whensitmyturn.. I think using your frozen beans is the best idea as their there for a reason and as I said before I've spoken to alot of ladies whom FET has worked. Once lady has had 4 fresh cycles BFN and an FET which worked so it can work.

AFM.. I'm so looking forward to starting next Tuesday but dreading the headaches that come with it    Enjoy your weekend girlies x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

HIya Hbkmorris

I know.  All the protocols are different.  I get a monster cetrotide injection at the start and then start on 3 HRT tablets - progynova a day and then after they are happy with the llining, I start the cyclogest pessaries.

I have started my proper bleed today and so am hopefully starting on Monday.  I don't get a basline scan before FET which I find strange!  How about you?  

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hiya, 

I'm starting my tx on day 19 of my cycle which will 8th nov start buserelin have baseline scan on 24th to check all nice and quiet then 6x HRT pills next scan on 2nd dec to check lining and if all ok booked in for ET on 8th dec.. Knowing my luck it'll all go pear shaped and the dates will be here there and everywhere!! 

It's crazy that all clinics do so many different cycles yet hope to get the same outcome.. Most bizarre. 

I've started listening to zita west cd daily.. Not sure it'll do anything but I'm willing to try x


----------



## djc111 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining you.  My hubby has azoospermia (no sperm present in ejaculate) and due to being let down by the NHS, we decided to go privately and found an excellent urologist. 

On 20th October, hubby had a microTESE operation and I had my egg collection.  Considering my AMH level is very low, we were really pleased to get 8 eggs, all of which were mature and we also got enough sperm to inject into them and a very small amount of sperm to freeze.  3 eggs fertilised and I had 1 day 5 blastocyst and 1 day 5 morula put back.  The other day 5 morula was left til day 6 and developed into a fabulous blastocyst which was frozen.

We found out yesterday that this ICSI cycle has failed and have a review appointment on Tuesday to see where we go from here, but I'm guessing FET is the next logical step so am interested reading about your experiences.

Like others have recently said, it feels a bit hopeless when 2 Grade 1 embryos which were both perfect 8 cell by day 3, failed  

I guess I will know more on Tuesday, but am curious as to why some people have medicated cycles and some don't.

Deb x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

HI ladies

Deb:  I am really sorry to hear about your BFN.  It is heartbreaking.  I also had a perfect blast put in, it took and then I miscarried.  It seems to be one of those things.  Got to hope that next time works for us all.  Whether you have medicated or not seems to depend on your cycles.  I don't have any cycles on my own and so need a medicated FET.  This will be my second.  I have found the FET easier than the fresh cycle.  Not as much to inject, although I still have a few injections.

Hbkmorris:  Great that you are getting all started.  Not long now at all.  Yeah, I am on the short antagonist protocol as I have severe endo and a high AMH.  I have just finished two months on the pill after my last miscarry and that is my down reg so I get started on the HRT on Monday.  If tmescales are the same as the last time, I had a scan 10 days after starting the tablets and the et a week after that and then the OTD was a week and a half after that so all in, 4 weeks on Monday and I knew whether it had worked or not.

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Beth.. Welcome muffin. Well your not on your own with the BFN blues and I know it's still very early days for you but you will feel better soon and your lucky to have your follow up apt so soon. My advise would be make a list of all the questions you want answering as you'll forget them if there not wrote down as the apt flies by. I too have had two failed ICSI cycles and they were both with top grade embies and top grade blasts so I like you was really suprised it hadn't worked.

Medicated FET is for women who have an uneven AF i.e not on time all the time. I'm classed as a poor responder with low AMH,  also my AF can be 21 or 25 day cycles so medicated is the only option to me but if your AF cycle is a 28 noemal cycle they may offer you natural.

The protocols for medicated FET can vary so don't worry if yours is different to others. I would say use your frosty as it's there for a reason and a good blast too so that a big thumbs up.

sugarpielaura.. Your nearly there.. starting HRT soon.. I really have everything crossed for you this time and I'm    this little old thread I started is a happy one for all of us... My god we all need it to now.

AFM I'm really looking forward to Tuesday the only downside is the side affects with Buserelin but no pain no gain.. Just trying to keep as chilled out as poss.. Trying! 

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hbkmorris

Thanks.  You too!     

Do you have a basline scan with FET?  I don't.  Always found it strange that they don't want to make sure that my lining is nice and thin before I start HRT.

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi sugar.. Yep I'm having one.. I start dr on 8th nov and baseline scan on 24th.. I guess I'm on the long prot for FET. This is a total new sit for me so I'm not really sure why if this will suit me but worth a try!! 

Good luck to you.. May this be the one x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I really do hope so for us both.

Good luck for D/R tom.  I had my bumper cetrotide today and started HRT tabs so to go back on Thurs 17th for lining scan.  Hopefully nice and juicy.

xx


----------

